# Methyl-Rage 180 Caps



## Arnold (Jan 19, 2005)

just bought 3 bottles.

http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1572


----------



## gococksDJS (Jan 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> just bought 3 bottles.
> 
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1572


 Prince I thought you decided a while back you were done with PH/PS's after the ban.


----------



## ZECH (Jan 19, 2005)

I got two!


----------



## Cold Iron (Jan 19, 2005)

gococksDJS said:
			
		

> Prince I thought you decided a while back you were done with PH/PS's after the ban.




After his supply is done


----------



## SJ69 (Jan 19, 2005)

Robert DiMaggio said:
			
		

> just bought 3 bottles.
> 
> http://www.bulknutrition.com/?products_id=1572



How are you going to use it?  What dosages?  Pre workout or cycle?  Stacked?

I ordered some too, just interested in how other people are using it.  Thanx


----------



## sawastea (Jan 21, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> How are you going to use it? What dosages? Pre workout or cycle? Stacked?


Yes, very curious as well. 

I bought a few bottles myself. It is dependent on your weight as well.


----------



## Arnold (Jan 21, 2005)

SJ69 said:
			
		

> How are you going to use it?  What dosages?  Pre workout or cycle?  Stacked?



I am not stacking it, just taking 2 caps pre-work-out.


----------



## Bombas (Sep 23, 2005)

Is it going to be the first time you take Methyl-Rage ?

If no, what you think of the product and what results have you achieved from it ?

Any bad side effects from using it ?


----------



## Arnold (Sep 23, 2005)

this thread is 8 months old.


----------



## Bombas (Sep 23, 2005)

Yes, but Primaforce Methyl-Rage is still obtainable   

So, it would be nice to ear your opinion


----------



## FishOrCutBait (Sep 23, 2005)

Isnt it _THERMAL_-rage?


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 7, 2011)

Prince said:


> I am not stacking it, just taking 2 caps pre-work-out.



You never posted a review  I got some on hand.


----------



## ecot3c inside (Oct 7, 2011)

OnPoint88 said:


> You never posted a review  I got some on hand.



doubt he even remembers after 6 years...


----------



## OnPoint88 (Oct 8, 2011)

ecot3c inside said:


> doubt he even remembers after 6 years...


LOL aww cmon he's a smart guy and the PH King


----------

